# show off your steelheads



## Euro Newbee (Sep 15, 2005)

thinking about getting a steelhead, and i wanted to see some that were built up.


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

http://www.ridemonkey.com/classifieds/showproduct.php?product=3916&cat=500

Hehehe

These aren't mine:


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

dude, im diggin the gold on black.
is that a huge headtube or just a ton of spacers?


----------



## bic ningley (Feb 20, 2007)

nice, i posted this thread on someone else's name... sorry about that. but yeah, i was thinking about getting into dj'ing and knew that steelheads were cheaper than most frames, and wanted to see some built up. i am sure that you guys get this question a lot too, but what frame would you suggest for someone that is 6'3" and 165 lbs. i want to run ss too, so i guess that horizontal dropouts would be good. thanks.

oh yeah, i am on a tight budget...


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

here's my old one, since been sold and i accidentally ripped myself off oops:madman:


----------



## ihatemybike (Nov 27, 2005)

Here's mine.










XL version. I'm 6'2" and 215lbs.

Steelheads are great. I beat the hell out of mine.


----------



## bic ningley (Feb 20, 2007)

ihatemybike said:


> Here's mine.
> XL version. I'm 6'2" and 215lbs.
> 
> Steelheads are great. I beat the hell out of mine.


nice picture. i think that i am picking mine up this week. i am pretty excited, now i just need to start looking at some parts for it. i am going to need some help when it comes to gearing, cranks, and such. i am really new to this style of mtb'ing. (coming from fr/dh)


----------



## j77 (Oct 14, 2004)

Ojai Bicyclist said:


> These aren't mine:


Hey! I recognize one of those . . . . I have done a bit more tweaking since that pic was taken. . . .Its just about dialed for me now, as pictured, with the lighter tires and shorter fork / taller bars. FYI - I am 6'4" and riding the XL.


----------



## BikeMk (Mar 2, 2004)

Here's mine. Set up for trail riding more than street in the picture, but at the time it was my only MTB, so it saw some street and the occasional skatepark. When my hand finally heals up, the bike is going to get a new fork (the z150 is out of action), probably around 120mm. In the picture it sits at a svelt 38lbs, post ghetto tubeless.


----------



## ihatemybike (Nov 27, 2005)

bic ningley said:


> nice picture.


Thanks, that's my current vanity pic. Bar-spin over the big box in the expert line at Ray's MTB Park. If you are able to, go ride there, it rocks.


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

i got rid of mine because i was 5 3 and had the xl frame. so i got a 243 and soona tonc fa. oh the cycle of frame swapping


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

j77, that is a super clean ride. whats the weight?


----------



## Bansheeboy11 (Aug 10, 2006)

im trying to get a steelhead and build it up, whats a light tire? Im trying to keep it light as the SH weighs a ton already, lol. Im thinking Kenda K-Rads or something. Ill definatly post pics if i get the frame.


----------



## j77 (Oct 14, 2004)

aggiebiker said:


> j77, that is a super clean ride. whats the weight?


Hey! thanks!

Honestly I have never weighed it. It "feels" about the same as my Enduro trail bike which hovers right around #32. Thats not a very accurate measure but its all I've got . . .


----------



## bic ningley (Feb 20, 2007)

Bansheeboy11 said:


> im trying to get a steelhead and build it up, whats a light tire? Im trying to keep it light as the SH weighs a ton already, lol. Im thinking Kenda K-Rads or something. Ill definatly post pics if i get the frame.


i was wondering the same question too...

i am pretty excited. picking the frame up tomorrow! trying to decide on forks now... 
i heard that the argyle (sp) are pretty good, and i guess that i will look at the pikes too. let me know if you know anything about either of these forks, anyone. thanks.

oh yeah, j77, that is seriously the nicest sh that i have ever seen. you are my inspiration.:thumbsup:


----------



## j77 (Oct 14, 2004)

Bansheeboy11 said:


> Im trying to keep it light. . ..


This is where my bike, pictured above, started - ebay frame, spare XC-parts build and all.

Total weight was sub-#30 in that configuration but I also broke everything on it, except the frame, which brings it full circle, to the picture in my post above.


----------



## j77 (Oct 14, 2004)

bic ningley said:


> that is seriously the nicest sh that i have ever seen.


Thanks bro! Looking forward to seeing pix of yours built up :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ihatemybike (Nov 27, 2005)

K-Rads are indeed good light tires. I run the 26x1.95 with no problems. Just make sure you don't run XC air pressure. About 60psi is good, higher is better. I run 80psi front, 100psi rear.


----------



## Bansheeboy11 (Aug 10, 2006)

yeh, i run them like my BMX tires, 80-100. And all the components are off a freeride bike. a DJ3, Race face bars and stem, 26" Sun rims to XT hubs, and a Demolition Pro seat. The cranks are gonna be my Odyssey 41 thermals if i can get a BB for it. ill probably paint it a nice candy orange. Ive never had an orange bike. Ive had a pink bike, but never orange.lol..Cant wait till i get it, it should be here next week.


----------



## Bansheeboy11 (Aug 10, 2006)

Any ideas on a color scheme guys? Depending on it, im going with a few components from Deity or Simtra. Dunno yet, id really like to do orange orlime green or something. Help me out!


----------



## Bansheeboy11 (Aug 10, 2006)

Well, good news. The steelhead was shippe today so i can start building next week. and i also sold some parts so i can get some nice bars and whatnot. ill post pics when i get it and some pics of the build up. Cant wait till next week.


----------



## Bansheeboy11 (Aug 10, 2006)

Well, here it is. Im still deciding on a color scheme, but i broke 3 skewers already. Ill get better pics asap, butthis is what i got for now. My rear cog is bigger than my driver, lol.

Oddy Gary Young grips (Not installed yet)
Race face Daibolous riser bars
RaceFace Diabolous stem
FSA Sealed headset
Marzocchi DJ3 (Soon to be lowered)
Sun Ryo rims laced to XT hubs
Oddy 41 Thermal cranks 180mm
*********** pedals
Kenda Kinetic rear, Maxxis mobster front (Looking for 2 street tires)
Avid 8" Mech rear brake
XT Brake lever
Gusset 16 rear (Not installed yet)
KMC Half-link (Not installed yet)
Shadow Lean post
My ol'trusty demolition seat


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

still deciding on a coler scheme? man that thing looks tight AS IS.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

i just noticed your drivetrain. whats the deal with that?


----------



## Bansheeboy11 (Aug 10, 2006)

lol. I dont have a chain tool, so i made it work so i could test ride it... I get like 1 to 1 1/2 cranks before i top out, lol. And i gotta do something about the steerer tube. cut it or something. move the stem down, and get higher bars. Need tires too. Thanks for the comment.


----------



## Tony (Jan 20, 2004)

*Here's mine 2005 XL*

I've since broken the XC cranks and replaced them with Hone. Sweet riding bike, very comfortable and predictable handling... a bit nose heavy with the Z1 and 8" rotor but still fun for trail riding.


----------



## Bansheeboy11 (Aug 10, 2006)

Nice bike. I have the front fender as well. I was thining of puttin it on, but im only gonna when i ride in the mud or wet dirt. I got the fender with my DJ3, but ppl say its like $45...lol


----------



## Tony (Jan 20, 2004)

Bansheeboy11 said:


> Nice bike. I have the front fender as well. I was thining of puttin it on, but im only gonna when i ride in the mud or wet dirt. I got the fender with my DJ3, but ppl say its like $45...lol


Yeah... the fender is not good for truly bad conditions, but for occasional puddles it is fine and does keep most splashes and dirtclods off of my face.


----------



## Bansheeboy11 (Aug 10, 2006)

Yeh, i like it, just not on my steelhead. Its looked awsome on my Big Hit. btw, what kind of bars do u have?


----------



## Tony (Jan 20, 2004)

Bansheeboy11 said:


> Yeh, i like it, just not on my steelhead. Its looked awsome on my Big Hit. btw, what kind of bars do u have?


Answer Pro Taper gold anodized 28" wide, 2" rise. The sweep is just perfect for me. They are bomber strong but still have a little flex in them. I have pro-tapers on all of my bikes... they are pretty cheap too. Probably not as strong as a Diabolus or Hussefelt, but they were originally designed for DH and are strong enough for me without being too heavy.

Guess I'm a pro-taper fan boy.


----------



## Bansheeboy11 (Aug 10, 2006)

Cool. Thanks.


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

*bring it back from the dead...*

Here's mine.










What is has -
- Rhyno Lite Xl/XT hubs
- 04 Marzocchi FR2
- Deity Stem/Handlebars
- generic seat
- generic seatpost
- older XT cranks waiting to break
- crappy old trail tires
- BB7 front XT V rear (crappy)

What it needs -
- New fork (thinking Pike, Argyle, or DJ1)
- Single rear disc
- DJ/Street tires (Shwalbe's)


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Keep the v-brake. It's simpler, cheaper, less likely to get banged up, etc. You can set up v-brakes to feel butter smooth and super crisp. You can also set them up to have crazy grab. The XT brake should be an excellent brake when set up properly. Otherwise you could always just move the BB7 to the back with a new adapter and some new cables and housing.


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

Yeah steelheads are super cheap on ebay. Great bikes and they'll be able to survive anything. The only thing I don't like abount it is that its difficult to make it look REALLY good. But thats not really important. It's bombproof.


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

https://www.custom-rides.co.uk/media/Azonic-Steelhead.jpg

Theres a picture of a steelhead with a rigid and what seems like 24" rims.


----------



## dpspac3 (Oct 4, 2007)

I've got a brand new, uncut steerer, '07 DJ 3 (20mm) I'd trade for a used Steelhead frame. Anyone interested? my email [email protected]


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

-.---.- said:


> https://www.custom-rides.co.uk/media/Azonic-Steelhead.jpg
> 
> Theres a picture of a steelhead with a rigid and what seems like 24" rims.


It looks like that is at least a 26 rear... look at the tire compared to the SS bends/ST. Doesnt look to be nearly far enough away to be 24s


----------

